# Morton ' s TQ thread moved.



## bmudd14474 (Feb 15, 2015)

The recent thread from Mr.T Has been moved temporarily so it can be sorted out.

We encourage good debates but this has gone to far and we need to clean it up.  

I apologize that I wasnt able to do this sooner. 

Thanks for your patience in this matter.  

Brian


----------



## themule69 (Feb 15, 2015)

Brian, Thanks for doing a fine job!

Happy smoken.

David


----------

